# Looking for a sai case



## Grenadier (Sep 14, 2007)

But...  I'm looking for one that's significantly different from the generic black vinyl ones that everyone normally sells.  

I may just go with one of the generic hard cases from the usual sources (Karate Depot, etc), but was wondering if any of y'all knew where to get different sai cases?  Maybe different colors?  Different shapes?  


Basically, everyone has the same case in the dojo (Century), but a recent event convinced me that I really should get something different.  It's not for vanity purposes, and I simply don't like sticking a label on my sai case.  

I have a custom made pair of sai from Worbington Steele, and these fine weapons set me back more than just a fine penny (but worth it, for certain).  Unfortunately, one day, after classes, someone grabbed my sai case by accident.  

Imagine my surprise when I was about to teach kobudo classes, opened up what I thought was my sai case, and saw a pair of generic sai in there...  

Fortunately, the student returned my sai, and didn't even know that she had them, so all is well.  

Still, you can imagine what was going on inside my head at the time...


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 14, 2007)

Youch, that was a close call.

You might try working with someone to have a custom case made.  Maybe a leather worker or something?


----------



## Tames D (Sep 23, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> But... I'm looking for one that's significantly different from the generic black vinyl ones that everyone normally sells.
> 
> I may just go with one of the generic hard cases from the usual sources (Karate Depot, etc), but was wondering if any of y'all knew where to get different sai cases? Maybe different colors? Different shapes?
> 
> ...


Any new developments in your search? I'm also looking for something better for my set. I was hoping to see more responses.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 23, 2007)

Flying Crane said:


> Youch, that was a close call.
> 
> You might try working with someone to have a custom case made. Maybe a leather worker or something?


Good idea FC. I might look into this.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 23, 2007)

How about one of these? I bought one for $30, bought some black egg carton type foam and cut to fit. Works like a charm, and locks.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 25, 2007)

So far, I'm leaning towards Big Don's suggestion, and finding a thinner aluminum case designed to hold either multiple handguns, or a short rifle.  Apparently, the local Academy Sports has such a thing, and I'll be paying them a visit.  

More to come later...


----------



## Big Don (Sep 25, 2007)

You might also check Harbor Freight, if there is one nearby.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Sep 25, 2007)

I also have spent 10 years in the entertainment industry and I use ATA Grade flight cases for things that are precious.  I have hauled around thousands of dollars in equipment including $3200 per piece DVD players in them and never once had a problem.  Look at Calzone Cases www.calzonecase.com or Odyssey Cases www.odysseygear.com they boht make custom cases.  It will cost you a little but no worries about it.


----------



## harleyt26 (Dec 6, 2007)

Shuriedo makes a very nice black canvas sai case that is very inexpensive.It is not particularly fancy and does not seperate the sai but they can embroider your name or style on it in kanji.I have been using my case for over ten years and it is holding up very well.I think they sell for around fifteen dollars plus shipping.They have matching cases for most of the more common weapons:nunchaku,bo,sai,tonfa,kama and eku all of them are quite inexpensive compared to some of the ones I have seen.Crane Mountain weapons has a custom weapons case maker I have used,his work is very very good but it is not cheap.His name is Pete and his shop is near Pam and Joe at Crane Mountain weapons in New Mexico.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks, Harleyt26.  

I've bought stuff from Pam over at Crane Mountain a couple of times, and I've always been pleased with the quality of the exotic wood weapons.  

Very nice lady to deal with, and I'll ask them if they can help.


----------

